# ID Help  Please "Antique Persons Saddle"...



## buckchocolate (Oct 16, 2010)

Yesterdays Thrift Score...would like to know the vintage...any information would be appreciated...Thanks! Buck


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2010)

I would think teens, possibly earlier. sent a PM to you


----------

